# John Browne signature Mayo



## remus1710 (Dec 23, 2015)

what do u guys think about this... ? i think it looks great... hope the pricing will not go through the roof with this one... in eu the duvell elite is around 2k... i m very curious to see the pricing for this one...


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 23, 2015)

remus1710 said:


> what do u guys think about this... ? i think it looks great... hope the pricing will not go through the roof with this one... in eu the duvell elite is around 2k... i m very curious to see the pricing for this one...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ9pC6AP5CE



I can't stand the colors but, other than that it is spec'd pretty well.


----------



## remus1710 (Dec 23, 2015)

yeah i know what u mean... i don t like the juice burst either... but that purple one... i don t know... i think i have a soft spot for purple... i am very curious about the fact that it has TEW and how will that affect the pricing...


----------



## Possessed (Dec 23, 2015)

The current new price for a elite is about 2400e.
And i like juice burst


----------



## remus1710 (Dec 23, 2015)

i saw the pricing list for 2015... and it was 2059 euros... maybe they raised the price?


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 23, 2015)

Saw the video earlier, would be pretty much my dream guitar if it was HSH and not HH


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 23, 2015)

In before photoshopped jar of mayonnaise.




Also, to keep in spirit with the joke, he's finally reached the echelons of greats such as joe perry, with his signature hot sauce.


----------



## Possessed (Dec 23, 2015)

remus1710 said:


> i saw the pricing list for 2015... and it was 2059 euros... maybe they raised the price?



So the price for elite 6 is 2010e without VAT in april 2015. By adding 19% VAT, it will be close to 2400e


----------



## gabsonuro (Dec 23, 2015)

probably going to be ridiculously expensive for anyone outside of EU


----------



## Humbuck (Dec 23, 2015)

kindsage said:


> I can't stand the colors but, other than that it is spec'd pretty well.



Exactly.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 23, 2015)

I actually think the Juice burst is interesting, especially considering the meaning behind it.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 23, 2015)

crg123 said:


> I actually think the Juice burst is interesting, especially considering the meaning behind it.


I'm a sucker for green and neon colors in general but it'd be so much better if the pickups were in one color and not zebra'd


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 23, 2015)

gabsonuro said:


> probably going to be ridiculously expensive for anyone outside of EU



The euro versus the dollar isn't that bad right now. It was .91 dollar to euro yesterday.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2015)

Not too keen on the shapes, but those bursts are so out-there that I want them.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2015)

Got to love the Holcomb Burst 

Not a fan of the shape, but pretty interesting guitars spec and color wise


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 23, 2015)

Loving that purple one, waiting to see the price for the baritone 7.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 23, 2015)

This looks miles better than the Holcomb Burst ever did, and far more purple than the PRS finish 

Definitely going to pick one up in a 6 if the price isn't astronomical


----------



## narad (Dec 23, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Got to love the Holcomb Burst



What do you mean man? That's doomburst:


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 23, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> I'm a sucker for green and neon colors in general but it'd be so much better if the pickups were in one color and not zebra'd



In hindsight that's a relatively easy fix though! 

Thanks for the kind words guys, glad you're liking/not liking the guitars/colours! 

Just a bit more information on the colours:

Originally the guitar was only going to have 1 colour, the Ajna burst, but after Justin from ATB died I asked Mayones to do this as a tribute to him. I'd spent over 100 days over 4 years touring with Justin and he was one of my favourite people to be on tour with and one of my good friends. We wanted the 'Juiceburst' to be as extreme and as eye catching as possible which is why we went with the crazy colours on the pickups too. 

Any guitar sold in Juice burst will have a percentage donated to the charity 'To write love on her arms' (www.twloha.com) as requested by the members of After The Burial. The charity focus' on helping people with depression and thoughts of suicide. I will personally video myself giving the money, how ever big or small, to this charity as soon as physically possible after the order window closes. 

Thanks again for checking out the guitar, there will be 5 of these models available to try at namm (1 6/7 in Ajna, 1 6/7 in Juice, 1 Baritone 7 in Ajna) and they have come out absolutely flawless. They feel and sound incredible thanks to the love the workers at Mayones put into them, so please check them out if you are at the Namm show this year.


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 23, 2015)

This is everything I'm looking for in a guitar and the charity donation is just beautiful and heart warming.
I am just 23 but have been battling both depression and suicidal thoughts for most of my life and I could not be more pleased with a part of the money I spend on this going towards helping people in the same situation.

I literally can't wait until February, man. 

Thank you, John.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 23, 2015)

Those are SICK!


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 24, 2015)

I feel like they could have really brought down the price by toning down the aesthetics. The finish and custom pickup colors probably spiked the price a little.

But then again, its a signature model, so anything can be expected.


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 24, 2015)

gabsonuro said:


> probably going to be ridiculously expensive for anyone outside of EU



Don't worry, it's going to be super expensive inside EU too.


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 24, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not too keen on the shapes, but those bursts are so out-there that I want them.






technomancer said:


> Not a fan of the shape





kindsage said:


> I feel like they could have really brought down the price by toning down the aesthetics.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 24, 2015)

I love that juice burst!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd rock that juice burst with a maple fretboard!


----------



## big_aug (Dec 24, 2015)

If the juice burst quilt didn't completely fade out on the edges it'd look so much better. I hate bursts like these that look like a ball of quilt in the center and then solid color outside. May as well be a plain top instead of painting over good quilt


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 24, 2015)

kindsage said:


> I feel like they could have really brought down the price by toning down the aesthetics. The finish and custom pickup colors probably spiked the price a little.
> 
> But then again, its a signature model, so anything can be expected.



I don't believe the custom pickup colours will add anything to the price, as far as I know anyway. 

To be fair, I originally opted for a buckeye burl top, but it's significantly more expensive than quilt maple so in a way, this was toned down from my original inception! Haha


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 24, 2015)

big_aug said:


> If the juice burst quilt didn't completely fade out on the edges it'd look so much better. I hate bursts like these that look like a ball of quilt in the center and then solid color outside. May as well be a plain top instead of painting over good quilt



We tried that first, and thought this looked better.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2015)

As a lover of all things both green and neon, the juice burst is a winner in my book!


----------



## chaneisa (Dec 24, 2015)

I thought the Ajna one was blue, and the Juice was yellow.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 24, 2015)

Props to the artist & the company. Great specs and colors +1 for the charity affiliations.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 24, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> As a lover of all things both green and neon, the juice burst is a winner in my book!



It's a winner in mine too. I am really considering ordering if the price is not ridiculous with the import fees. Shame that Mayones does not have a dealer in Canada.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 24, 2015)

John_Strychnine said:


> In hindsight that's a relatively easy fix though!


True! Now, if only I could cough up about 2k USD... 

But honestly, I like the zebra pickups the more I look at them. Killer job on the guitars, John, and so cool of you to dedicate it to Justin!


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Dec 24, 2015)

Thrashman said:


>


----------



## SamSam (Dec 25, 2015)

I might have to pick one of these up. I have a six string Duvell Elite and an eight string Setius. 

Getting a seven string makes a lot of sense to me. Now it's between one of these or a Regius!


----------



## Dana (Dec 25, 2015)

juice burst ftw!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 25, 2015)

Those guitars are downright gorgeous.

For all the "It shouldn't have zebra pickups" / "I don't like the way the finish goes opaque at the edges" / "They could have given them plainer finishes to keep the price down" commentators, there are plenty of budget guitars on out there that look plainer, cost less and have single colour pickups. Or you could buy another Mayones.


----------



## Mangle (Dec 25, 2015)

Dana said:


> juice burst ftw!!!


 for real 

w/BKP? that's a mighty tasty sammich


----------



## DeathCubeK (Dec 25, 2015)

remus1710 said:


> i saw the pricing list for 2015... and it was 2059 euros... maybe they raised the price?



you sure that was for the elite model? that's around the price of the standard which is normally around 1900.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 25, 2015)

DeathCubeK said:


> you sure that was for the elite model? that's around the price of the standard which is normally around 1900.



EX VAT the Duvell 7 standard is 1650. 2058 for the duvell elite ex vat.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2015)

CovertSovietBear said:


>



I even usually try to avoid doing that 

That juice burst is freaking hot... and with the euro and dollar real close to equal I'm curious to see what these clock in at


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 25, 2015)

I want to grab one of these in the Anja 6 string config, they're specced out so well IMO.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 26, 2015)

I like them


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 26, 2015)

Pricing is out. The 6 is 3162 Euros, the 7 3276 Euros and the 7 baritone 3480 Euros. With the Canadian Dollar being what it is at the moment and the import fees, I will pass.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 26, 2015)

^ Where'd you find that?


----------



## Mangle (Dec 26, 2015)

Hmmm, if that's correct..... that's almost 4 grand ($3,819.47) for 7 Bari. Man, I know it's a high quality instrument and such but.... I don't know, I guess they want to keep it exclusive and.... eh, whatever.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 26, 2015)

I mean a 7 String Elite Stock is $3700 with SD's. Tone is subjective but BKPs are an upcharge, so is a 5A Quilt Top, The Hannes which you can't get on a Duvell I believe, and the custom color/TEW Body and such. If it really is just 100$ or so more Just for all that, then I'm all in.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 27, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> Pricing is out. The 6 is 3162 Euros, the 7 3276 Euros and the 7 baritone 3480 Euros. With the Canadian Dollar being what it is at the moment and the import fees, I will pass.



Where did you get these from?


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 27, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> Pricing is out. The 6 is 3162 Euros, the 7 3276 Euros and the 7 baritone 3480 Euros. With the Canadian Dollar being what it is at the moment and the import fees, I will pass.



screw that, im getting another skervy


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 27, 2015)

John_Strychnine said:


> Where did you get these from?



From the Ampsguitar Shop facebook page, a French Mayones dealer. I really thought the pricing was announced and official when I read that, sorry if sharing the information was detrimental in any way. If you want me to delete my post, I will. 

Unrelated, but Flux Conduct's QATSI is amazing, such great riffs!


----------



## p88 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thrashman said:


>



this! hahaha



loving the juice burst! thinking about that juice burst makes me thirsty for tropical juice! haha


----------



## SDMFVan (Dec 28, 2015)

Am I the only one who got a good laugh out of "Tonally Enhanced Wood"? Maybe they bought some of PRS' leftover Sinker Mahogany.

Jokes aside, the guitars look fantastic.


----------



## narad (Dec 28, 2015)

T.E.W. = roasted


----------



## musicman61554 (Dec 28, 2015)

These are beautiful guitars but man it would be nice to have an affordable nicely spec'd guitar. Thats why I love the Petruccis. You can get lucky sometimes and get a brand new one for $2000. $3500+ isnt in the average musicians budget.


----------



## remus1710 (Dec 28, 2015)

man i love finish so much... but for that kind of money i ll go with the duvell elite... can really justify that amount of money...


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 28, 2015)

musicman61554 said:


> These are beautiful guitars but man it would be nice to have an affordable nicely spec'd guitar. Thats why I love the Petruccis. You can get lucky sometimes and get a brand new one for $2000. $3500+ isnt in the average musicians budget.



Count yourself lucky, with the Canadian dollar being what it is at the moment, the baritone 7 would be 5300$ without import and taxes. I'm sure they are exquisite instruments, but that is out of my financial reach.


----------



## TGOD (Dec 28, 2015)

Tried hard, gave a few days to linger, and I still can't get in to the juiceburst. The color scheme just seems so...conflicting.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 28, 2015)

musicman61554 said:


> These are beautiful guitars but man it would be nice to have an affordable nicely spec'd guitar. Thats why I love the Petruccis. You can get lucky sometimes and get a brand new one for $2000. $3500+ isnt in the average musicians budget.



that .... happens everywhere man, for example, in the UK, a dual rectifier head is £2000, which is over $3000, so it totally depends on where in the world you are vs where they are made... The new majestys, some of them are close to $3000 no?


----------



## Possessed (Dec 28, 2015)

agreed!! 3000e mark V in Europe


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 28, 2015)

Kind of unrelated to the guitar, which is beautiful by the way...
But...I think VAT shouldn't be applied on instruments, or at least not in the full VAT costs.
In Italy we have some VAT tiers, one of those is for books and it's around 4% instead of 22% of the almost every product.
Main point is that books favours culture.
Guitars (and other music instruments) favours culture, favours development, and mostly they help to keep kids from the streets.
*end of rant*


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 28, 2015)

^That is a really good point. I read an interview with In Flames where they were paid to play guitar by the Swedish government to keep them off the streets and away from antisocial behaviour.


----------



## musicman61554 (Dec 28, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> Count yourself lucky, with the Canadian dollar being what it is at the moment, the baritone 7 would be 5300$ without import and taxes. I'm sure they are exquisite instruments, but that is out of my financial reach.



Wow thats insane.


----------



## musicman61554 (Dec 28, 2015)

John_Strychnine said:


> that .... happens everywhere man, for example, in the UK, a dual rectifier head is £2000, which is over $3000, so it totally depends on where in the world you are vs where they are made... The new majestys, some of them are close to $3000 no?



Yes John, the Majesty Artisans start at $2800 and the Majestys start at $2499 at some places.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 30, 2015)

Body wood, get roasted son.

Love the guitar, will be interested to see what the UK pricing comes in like.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys, heres a playthrough of the Duvell Juice Burst


----------



## philkilla (Jan 13, 2016)

The juice burst is gorgeous.

Sick playing as always John.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank god for Monuments, otherwise we wouldn't have a Mayones that looked like a highlighter pen spilled on it. 







I actually love it, don't hurt me.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 13, 2016)

Definitely a unique color scheme, not sure I'd own one though.


Like the purply one though, ....'s sweet!


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm usually a big fan of green guitars, but the juice burst looks a bit like someone took a highlighter to the guitar 

I really do like the shape of the Duvell though, and the choice to go with a roasted ash body really ties the aesthetics together on the back of the guitar. I'm not big on the matte finish on the front though...with it being such a flat top, I feel like you lose a lot of the depth in the quilt figuring by giving it a matte finish. In the first video that was posted, the Juice Burst 6 looks like it had a crazy top on it, but it seems to go to waste with A) a colour that really obscures the figuring underneath and B) a non-glossy top coat. 

Also, is there really any evidence that 'roasting' tonewoods changes their sound? I like it because of how it looks, but aside from that I don't see roasted wood as anything other than a sales gimmick. Looks gorgeous and I'll buy it whenever it's an option more or less, but I'm not really convinced it changes the tone very much.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 18, 2016)

There is absolutely a change in tone, but it does more as a neck roasted material since the stability of a roasted maple neck is paramount. Unfigured maple holds up wonderfully, but my birdseye/flame roasted necks almost never shift or even react to temperature changes.

I actually have two Regius 6's with Juggernauts, one has a Roasted Ash Body (Maple 11pc Neck, Hannes Bridge, Walnut Top) and one has a regular Ash Body (11pc Wenge Neck, Hipshot Bridge, Redwood Top), I definitely hear a difference. The one with a Wenge neck is actually quite a bit brighter than the roasted one, even though the roasted body one has maple + ash. Several luthiers also mention to me that roasting darkens up tone from their experience.


----------



## Erockomania (Jan 18, 2016)

It would be tough to attribute the change in tone to any one aspect of that considering the different neck woods, different cuts of wood from different trees, etc.. but I would imagine, there would be difference, albeit an ultra subtle one, if you were able to actually test them properly. 



Jonathan20022 said:


> There is absolutely a change in tone, but it does more as a neck roasted material since the stability of a roasted maple neck is paramount. Unfigured maple holds up wonderfully, but my birdseye/flame roasted necks almost never shift or even react to temperature changes.
> 
> I actually have two Regius 6's with Juggernauts, one has a Roasted Ash Body (Maple 11pc Neck, Hannes Bridge, Walnut Top) and one has a regular Ash Body (11pc Wenge Neck, Hipshot Bridge, Redwood Top), I definitely hear a difference. The one with a Wenge neck is actually quite a bit brighter than the roasted one, even though the roasted body one has maple + ash. Several luthiers also mention to me that roasting darkens up tone from their experience.


----------



## yellowshiva (Jan 19, 2016)

The Purplebusrt 7-27" is wonderful! I really like the matte finish, super bright guitars were never my thing ... and sounds killer


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 23, 2016)

So what's the US price on a 6 string for one of those? Love the juice burst and stock BKP's is a total win.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

Uh oh, looks like Dino left Ibanez?

...Again?


----------



## swollseyba (Jan 27, 2016)

Still waiting till Feb 1st for the official pricing on these right?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 2, 2016)

They re well priced in the UK! Not much more than a standard duvell!

Mayones Duvell QATSI John Browne Signature 7 String Ajna Burst


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 2, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> They re well priced in the UK! Not much more than a standard duvell!
> 
> Mayones Duvell QATSI John Browne Signature 7 String Ajna Burst



If this is true, I would not mind dropping money on a slime green Qatsi for a sick-azz guitar and supporting a cause.


----------



## I Shot JR (Feb 2, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uh oh, looks like Dino left Ibanez?
> 
> ...Again?



When did he leave Ibanez? I though he was OG Ibanez since like 96?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2016)

I Shot JR said:


> When did he leave Ibanez? I though he was OG Ibanez since like 96?



It was a joke. When he was seen playing a Mayones Duvell a couple of years ago at NAMM, people were assuming he left Ibanez for them. He never left them, was just hanging out at the Mayo booth.


----------



## Wildebeest (Feb 2, 2016)

Congratulations on your signature model John, I love the purple and green, the whole thing looks great.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 3, 2016)

Mayones Duvell QATSI

Guitar guitar in the UK have 8 available which can be pre ordered now for 10% of the final price until their are completed! 6 string 7 string and baritone in every variation (apart from a 6 string in Ajna)


----------



## DeathCubeK (Feb 3, 2016)

the juice burst would have looked amazing with a maple fretboard.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 4, 2016)

DeathCubeK said:


> the juice burst would have looked amazing with a maple fretboard.



I did toy with that idea, but ebony is better on tour!


----------



## bsshiver (Feb 4, 2016)

I've preorder an Ajna Burst baritone, and I _couldn't be more stoked_! I'm a big fan of yours, John (do you prefer to be called Browne?), and you totally deserve this signature guitar!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 4, 2016)

Is there US or any other official pricing available besides Guitar Guitar preorders? Mayones USA shows one available but no price listed...


----------



## Beefmuffin (Feb 4, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> I did toy with that idea, but ebony is better on tour!



What about a roasted maple for future prospects? Much more stable.


----------



## Mangle (Feb 4, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Is there US or any other official pricing available besides Guitar Guitar preorders?


 +1 on the US pricing & availability. Chances are I'm not coming anywhere near one of these badboys but, just in case fiction becomes reality I'd like to know the wheres & the whens.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 5, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Is there US or any other official pricing available besides Guitar Guitar preorders? Mayones USA shows one available but no price listed...



I found this...

Mayones Duvell 7 QATSI John Brown Signature &#8211; Red Dragon Guitars

Kinda crazy priced to be honest at that place, over $1300 more expensive than it is in the UK... and in the UK we have 20% tax included in that price of £2500.

You could probably order if from the UK, get it shipped and pay tax on it and get it cheaper than what they are selling it for...


----------



## Mangle (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow, that's not even the Baritone.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 5, 2016)

Mangle said:


> Wow, that's not even the Baritone.



The baritone one is the same price on guitargitar.co.uk

Here's a link to a shop in europe for the 6 string.

Mayones Duvell Qatsi 6

And cheaper european prices..
http://www.ampsguitarshop.com/#!mayones/v84dg


----------



## Mangle (Feb 5, 2016)

If they'll ship int'l, that would actually save some serious coin as compared to what the US vendor wants to charge. Even being charged for a concrete block wrapper for safe shipping . Thanks for the heads-up man.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 5, 2016)

Mangle said:


> If they'll ship int'l, that would actually save some serious coin as compared to what the US vendor wants to charge. Even being charged for a concrete block wrapper for safe shipping . Thanks for the heads-up man.



Pm'ing you.


----------



## chris9 (Feb 6, 2016)

i think i will have to get the green 7 its just awesome


----------



## bsshiver (Feb 6, 2016)

I actually ordered mine from guitarguitar. It was significantly cheaper that way, as you said. Cheaper than a US elite, even. 



John_Strychnine said:


> I found this...
> 
> Mayones Duvell 7 QATSI John Brown Signature  Red Dragon Guitars
> 
> ...


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 6, 2016)

bsshiver said:


> I actually ordered mine from guitarguitar. It was significantly cheaper that way, as you said. Cheaper than a US elite, even.





Baritone Ajna burst? 

Hope you enjoy it man!


----------



## bsshiver (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks! I know I will!



John_Strychnine said:


> Baritone Ajna burst?
> 
> Hope you enjoy it man!


----------



## NicePants (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm disappointed that this wasn't about John Browne on a jar of Hellmann's.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Feb 8, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> I did toy with that idea, but ebony is better on tour!



huh. i actually didn't know that made a difference. i thought it had more to do with the neck wood itself but i guess when you're touring all the small things turn into big problems.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 9, 2016)

Maple is actually more stable I'd say as a fretboard wood, Ebony can and will crack when you take it to extremes of weather so when someone travels in areas that vary in weather the ebony will develop cracks. There was a JPX NGD a little while back that developed a crack just from shipping from one side of the states to the other.


----------



## samboway (Feb 10, 2016)

I've got my order in. Who hoo! Baritone 7 string in Ajna burst. 
I might actually explode when it finally arrives in my mitts. 
Browne, out of interest what is it default tuning on them and what gauges are used?

So looking forward to not having to spend years of tuning with a floyd rose on my universe every time I want an alternate tuning setup.


----------



## Kidneythief (Feb 10, 2016)

Guitar Solo Contest

Anyone seen this?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 17, 2016)

The first Duvell Qatsi Model has been received by my good friend Francesco Cameli at Sphere Studios LA (Formerly Royaltone/Kung Fu Gardens)

He's recorded multiple big acts, Shinedown, Flyleaf, Korn all the way through to Adele '21' and Ed Sheeran's 'X'


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Feb 19, 2016)

hi john i am in australia i can of only find a few international sites are there anyway others site?...will they continually be available or will they be a limited run? love the idea of a getting my hands on a ajna burst 7 baritone  i noticed guitarguitar uk offer paying off as a option on other mayones guitars
any idea if this will be available on your sigs?
thanks so much myles


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Feb 19, 2016)

ahh dang found out the guitar guitar paying off is only available in the uk not available to international customers  will have to let them slip away i guess...


----------



## bsshiver (Feb 19, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> The first Duvell Qatsi Model has been received by my good friend Francesco Cameli at Sphere Studios LA (Formerly Royaltone/Kung Fu Gardens)
> 
> He's recorded multiple big acts, Shinedown, Flyleaf, Korn all the way through to Adele '21' and Ed Sheeran's 'X'
> 
> ...



Are these guitars being built and released already? I thought they weren't going to be out until the order window closed. Was this a NAMM guitar?

Just curious, as I'd love to get mine sooner than later


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 21, 2016)

bsshiver said:


> Are these guitars being built and released already? I thought they weren't going to be out until the order window closed. Was this a NAMM guitar?
> 
> Just curious, as I'd love to get mine sooner than later



This was one of the first 5 built. They were built in every configuration to see if we got it right. All 5 were amazing. I have the only baritone one, 2 want to Namm, 1 went to Frank, and there's 1 7 string Ajna in Standard scale that is somewhere!


----------



## Aymara (Feb 24, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Ebony can and will crack when you take it to extremes of weather so when someone travels in areas that vary in weather the ebony will develop cracks.



The risk can drastically be reduced, when oiling the fingerboard 2-4 times a year.

I myself use _Duesenberg Fingerboard Lotion_, which is one of the very few oils, that is really colorless and avoids the development of a yellow cast on snow white bindings, which is important on my Gretsch Panther and my new Mayones Regius.

But my Regius was the first new guitar which didn't have a totally dry fretboard, when I bought it, so it seems Mayo already have taken care of oiling it before shipping to the shop. Btw ... it was the same on the two Duvells, the shop had in stock. So I guess, the oiling was done by Mayo and not by the shop guys.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 25, 2016)

Bore Oil works beautifully as well and is clear. I use it for all my ebony boards.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 25, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Bore Oil works beautifully as well and is clear.



Never heard about it ... a translation problem as it seems. A short research showed, that it is mainly used for wind instruments like clarinet, so it seems to be a good choice. Interesting tip 

I always though it's for the clarinet's mechanics, but no ...





PS: But searching for bore oil photos reveils, that not every bore oil is colorless.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 25, 2016)

Ikea Skydd is cheap as balls and stays clear forever (at least as far into "forever" as I've experienced it). The only downside is that it's a little bit thick so you gotta let it sit a little if you want it to penetrate properly.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh yeah it's mainly for wood wind instruments, I've been using it on my ebony fretboards for a couple years now with great success


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's some better pics of my personal one.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 9, 2016)

Gorgeous instrument; that ash looks delicious.


Just a bit too salty for my margarita, unfortunately.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 9, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> Here's some better pics of my personal one.



I would have chosen that one over the Juicy too. That Schaller bridge looks very comfortable ... never noticed that.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 25, 2016)

Only 6 days left to pre order this guitar from your local dealers!


----------



## bsshiver (May 5, 2016)

Now that the order window is closed, is there any word on when the ship dates are going to be?



John_Strychnine said:


> Only 6 days left to pre order this guitar from your local dealers!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 5, 2016)

My buddy Alex got a pair of these he was told around the end of the year like October/November. Their usual build times are like 7-8 months from ordering so it makes sense depending on when you ordered.


----------



## bsshiver (May 6, 2016)

Cool, thanks! 



Jonathan20022 said:


> My buddy Alex got a pair of these he was told around the end of the year like October/November. Their usual build times are like 7-8 months from ordering so it makes sense depending on when you ordered.


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 6, 2016)

bsshiver said:


> Cool, thanks!



Mayones told we they were hoping to ship most of them out by August/September, but there was also alot more orders than they were predicting. When we got this all organised we were going to limit it to 12 guitars only rather than an order window. 

There probably glad at this point we went for that option haha.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111 (May 8, 2016)

Man this guitar looks so amazing!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 17, 2016)

I was told around November for my juice


----------

